# Gulf Shores pier



## sdm65742 (Jun 21, 2009)

My family and I are coming down July 30th thru August 6. I was wondering what is being caught of the gulf shores pier right now. I will take any pointers for fishing like what to use for bait and what times to go. Looking for any suggestions on where else to fish from the surf or piers. Thanks!


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Decent King and Red bite right now. Use live bait, plenty of it around the pier. The best bite is usually between sun up and sunset.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

your best pier info would be on this site

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/index.php


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice sized bluefish are in residence now.
LOTS of fun on light - medium tackle!
They are available at the pier, Little Lagoon Pass or Perdido Pass.
Try the later just after dark under the lights in the west parking lot.
LLPass is a great early am late pm wade fish spot,
and the GSPPier is good most anytime. Use live LYs (scaled sardines) for best results.


----------



## Surfcaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Pier#r, 
What type of bait at period pass.....any reports of reds?


----------

